# Datenmissbrauch mit Router?



## painsucker (5 Juli 2009)

Hallo,
ich habe vor kurzem bei eBay meinen alten Router verkauft aber vergessen ihn
zu Resetten. Meine Frage ist, können irgendwelche Daten von mir von dem
jenigen Missbraucht werden?


----------



## wahlhesse (5 Juli 2009)

*AW: Datenmissbrauch mit Router?*



painsucker schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich habe vor kurzem bei eBay meinen alten Router verkauft aber vergessen ihn
> zu Resetten. Meine Frage ist, können irgendwelche Daten von mir von dem
> jenigen Missbraucht werden?



Glückwunsch!
Da dort Deine Zugangsdaten hinterlegt sind, könnte gar lustig Unsinn betrieben werden. Ich würde Dir dringend empfehlen, daher komplett neue Zugangsdaten bei Deinem Provider anzufordern.

Welcher Unsinn dort betrieben werden kann, will ich gar nicht sagen, aber es ist fast so schlimm, wie seine EC-Karte mit draufgeschriebener PIN am Bahnhof liegen zu lassen...

Fassungslos  :wall:,
wahlhesse


----------



## painsucker (6 Juli 2009)

*AW: Datenmissbrauch mit Router?*

hm doch so schlimm!!??
aber Telefonanrufe auf meine kosten könnte niemand tätigen, da seit einem Monat eine Unmenge an 0900 Nummern gewählt wurden sind ohne mein wissen.
Außerdem seltsame Zahlungen zu Moneybookers wovon ich auch nichts weiß.

Kann das damit zusammenhängen?
Wenn ja wie weiß ich so was nach?
Und bin ich jetzt Schuld weil ich fahrlässig gehandelt habe?


----------



## wahlhesse (6 Juli 2009)

*AW: Datenmissbrauch mit Router?*

Ja, es können Telefonanrufe auf Deine Kosten geführt werden. Moneybookers? Keine Ahnung. Aber wenn Du Dein Passwort für mehrere Dinge verwendest, brauchst Du Dich nicht zu wundern, wenn gar lustig Dinge passieren.

Ja, und es ist natürlich grob fahrlässig, was Du gemacht hast. Sehr unangenehme Sache. Für weitere Beratung würde ich auf jeden Fall Rechtsanwalt aufsuchen, schon weil hier keine Beratung gegeben werden darf.

LG
wahlhesse


----------



## painsucker (6 Juli 2009)

*AW: Datenmissbrauch mit Router?*

hm wirklich übel :unzufrieden:
aber ich kann doch nicht dafür voll belastet werden. es war doch keine absicht. wenn ich mein autoschlüssel stecken lasse und jemand klaut das und überfällt ne bank ist es doch auch nicht meine schuld, oder?

Naja Danke ersma für deine Hilfe. Es ist wohl wirklich das beste in dem Fall mir rechtlichen Beistand zu holen.


----------



## Heiko (6 Juli 2009)

*AW: Datenmissbrauch mit Router?*

Wenn Du den Autoschlüssel stecken lässt, dann begehst Du aber zumindest eine Ordnungswidrigkeit. Für den Banküberfall kannst Du freilich nix.


----------



## painsucker (6 Juli 2009)

*AW: Datenmissbrauch mit Router?*

aber eine Frage hätte ich da noch. Ich habe ja nach meinem Umzug einen neuen Router von Arcor bekommen. mit neuen Aktivierungscode und so. wird dadurch der alte router ungültig oder so? sorry kenn mich da nicht so aus.


----------

